# August 2016 POTM Nominations



## snowbear

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
And $25! (currently in the form of an Amazon gift card)
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2016 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of July 2016 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning twice in a 6-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize twice.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:








The red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## zombiesniper

*Rhapsody in Blue by **oldhippy*

Rhapsody in Blue


----------



## FITBMX

*Midnight Dreaming - Milky Way Reflections By DScience.*
Midnight Dreaming - Milky Way Reflections


----------



## SquarePeg

Female Tiger Yellow Butterfly by @bulldurham  in this thread:  Female Tiger Yellowtail Butterfly


----------



## jcdeboever

@DarkShadow 
*Black Swallowtail*
Black Swallowtail


----------



## jcdeboever

@DarkShadow 
Cormorant Super Size Meal Porgie
*Cormorant Super Size Meal Porgie*


----------



## kdthomas

@jcdeboever  -- Experimenting with foliage

Experimenting with foliage


----------



## FITBMX

*Not so green, By Tim Tucker.*

Not so green


----------



## jcdeboever

*Black Ant Stack*
@kalgra 
Black Ant Stack


----------



## HughGuessWho

mountainside house - Yemen by Phil Marion,
Landscapes


----------



## FITBMX

*Bombardier CL-215 *AEROFLITE, By A/Ox4.
Firefighting Aircraft


----------



## Deleted member 215987

Why such a complicated system to vote? There must be a better way.


----------



## SquarePeg

riverrat373 said:


> Why such a complicated system to vote? There must be a better way.



I think it's pretty simple. What part of it do you think is complicated?  Maybe you are misunderstanding?


----------



## zombiesniper

Agreed.
Authors name
Link to thread.
Link to photo.

Can't get much simpler.


----------



## HughGuessWho

Hell, I figured it out, so it can't be THAT difficult.


----------



## snowbear

Nominations are simple.  Voting is even simpler.
Putting everything together for the voting thread: simple but a bit of work.


----------

